# Are Your Legs Ready?



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

> With less than 2 months to go


1 week for me, its go time now.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

In my personal experience, i've founf that doing push ups ona bosu ball, not only helps with arm strength, but is a tremendous core workout since you are constantly trying to stabalize yourself in an unstable situation. If you don't want to do push ups then just assume the start position (up) and hold that for 2-3 mins. Try it, i promise it will yield positive results.


----------



## Muusers (Sep 28, 2009)

hockeyjock said:


> 1 week for me, its go time now.


I'm so jealous. I have to wait till december. Maybe I'll move to denver or something when I finished my masters...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah man I have to wait 2 months too. I'm coming in a little on the heavy side so i'll be watching what I eat for the next month to get my weight down. I've been skating for a few months now so my legs feel like they're ready to go.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

I squash 2 times a week, more than enough.


----------



## spirited driver (Aug 19, 2009)

Two months? Two weeks here  I've been hittin the legs extra hard the last two months with added plyometric and balance exercises added to my normal leg routine-


----------



## Brimstone (Sep 28, 2009)

I am sooooo not ready. :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I've been doing some form or riding all summer. Hell I lost another 10lbs I'm in lean shape and ready to get my shred on.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

nice to see that you're back under 350


----------



## droseph (Sep 19, 2009)

I've been doing p90x workouts... usually Ab ripper X. It helps with legs and abdominal muscles. Usually sore for about 3 days though lol


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Meh, I just suck it up and take an ass whooping first day on the slope for 8 hours. The next session after the first usually my body is primed up for the rest of the season.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Hell no my legs aren't ready. Haven't done much activity this summer besides work (usually extremely active). I've got 2 months till the hill opens... better get on it. Stretching is a huge factor for me.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I have been masturbating twice daily for the last 3 months, so I figure I am about ready.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

I've walked to school and work all my life, and my legs havent given up on me yet. Do a bit of jogging now and then.
But i'm ready as hell for the season to start!


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Just starting working out my legs last week, gotta get rdy for boarding at the end of nov!


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

i started in a march so i think my legs will be fine this year not like last year, started stratching a lot also so i can bend down to strap my binding down with out sitting in the snow lol. my buddy calls my quads tumers because of the definition, which feels awesome! haha


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

pawel said:


> i started in a march so i think my legs will be fine this year not like last year, started stratching a lot also so i can bend down to strap my binding down with out sitting in the snow lol. my buddy calls my quads tumers because of the definition, which feels awesome! haha


As long as you got good snowpants sitting down is fine for me, never get wet & I like to relex =) heh


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

I have just been mountain & city biking all summer, trying to do a 30km+ ride once or twice a week, and quick 5-10k every other day. Vancouver has so many steep hills, my legs are pretty jacked right now for the season. Planning on doing some fall hiking soon too.

This week the north shore mountains had a frosting on them from from the storm we got  Getting stoked.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

I started doing MMA/Muay Thai a couple weeks ago. My legs are killing me...I think I'll be a whole different animal when season starts.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

I was huge when i started boarding last season. i loved it so much though that i made the commitment to work out all off season to be in great shape next season. i weighed about 270 i now weigh 217.... I've done the weight loss before now i just gotta keep it off this winter... im trying to get down to 190 like i was before i met my wife. i got 2 more months so i should be good on meeting my goal if not im sure ill meet in the season. I take Syntha6 as a meal replacement and it not only made the muscles i worked out JACKED it helped me burn fat. my legs are ripped now from all the squats and lunges i did this off season. i can balance on my heels now and do a squat.


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

EverBorN said:


> As long as you got good snowpants sitting down is fine for me, never get wet & I like to relex =) heh


i do have good pants but than i have to get up and all lol too much effort. quicker to just bend down for me.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Well lets see,

My odometer for my bike says that I have done 1253 km this year.

Im actually pretty surprised it was that much


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

started since june... 2-3 times a week of mostly leg work out, running, stairmaster, yoga, swimming, steroid injection to my legs... ok maybe not steroid.  i still have to wait until december..


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Starting today. Squats and on alternate days Wii Fit Snowboarding (I know it's nuts) We have to wait til late November for the snow


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

my legs are ready from longboarding a lot but that also led to my 3rd broken collar bone.. all this year too :dunno:


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

ive been doing crossfit for about 2 months and just started a gym now as well. Im down 30 lbs (220-190) from last winter so I also bought a 156 new skate banana and retired the 159.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

My legs are completely fucked..Bad shin splints..what I beleive to be a slight tear in my rear left leg below my calf (cause it's been bothering me for like 3 months) ans knees feel sore.:thumbsdown:


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

those exercise balls are great


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

BEC61408 said:


> ive been doing crossfit for about 2 months and just started a gym now as well. Im down 30 lbs (220-190) from last winter so I also bought a 156 new skate banana and retired the 159.


that's good to hear. they do crossfit at my MMA gym..looks like a bitch. :laugh:


----------



## AirConditioning (Oct 5, 2009)

I dropped 15 pounds this time last year just by not eating sugar and then gained it right back as muscle. You wanna lose body fat, ditch the sugar.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

i picked up a NeverSummer Eclipse longboard at the end of the season and i've been riding it everywhere to keep my balance up. longboards are great. whoever doesn't have one should get one. it's the closest thing to snowboarding without the snow and just so chill to cruise.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

kyouness said:


> i picked up a NeverSummer Eclipse longboard at the end of the season and i've been riding it everywhere to keep my balance up. longboards are great. whoever doesn't have one should get one. it's the closest thing to snowboarding without the snow and just so chill to cruise.


Def want to pick one up. Went to Atlantic City this summer and kids were cruising around on them everywhere. Def impressed with how much skill they had on them.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I wanna grab one, but im afraid ill look like an idiot old guy riding a skateboard....


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

ThirdEye said:


> that's good to hear. they do crossfit at my MMA gym..looks like a bitch. :laugh:


Crossfit is fucking brutal!


----------



## chucknorris (Sep 3, 2009)

I've been doing some intense workout on my thumb. Somebody has to flip the channels in this house.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Def want to pick one up. Went to Atlantic City this summer and kids were cruising around on them everywhere. Def impressed with how much skill they had on them.


if u wanna see some serious longboard shreddin' check out these videos.. first three are downhill and the others are pretty much free ride

YouTube - Diego Alemparte Testing New AERA trucks

YouTube - Longboard Bombing @ Claremont, CA

YouTube - Jimmy Cam - A Birthday Run with Friends

Too Many Standies on Vimeo

YouTube - Whirling Dervish

YouTube - Motion Sensors


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Just finished Kettlebell and Olympic Powerlifting seminars today to keep up my training certificate. F*cking intense. Don't know if i'm a big fan of the Kettlebells. For functional training and both major and minor muscle groups it's a kick ass workout. However if you are new at it, getting tired, or letting your mind wander a bit, be prepared to jar your back, smoke your fore arm, etc. Good and sketchy all at the same time


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

xtreme23 said:


> if u wanna see some serious longboard shreddin' check out these videos.. first three are downhill and the others are pretty much free ride
> 
> YouTube - Diego Alemparte Testing New AERA trucks
> 
> ...



that looks fun cool videos


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

Dano said:


> With less than 2 months to go, how is your conditioning. I've started really concentrating on strengthening my legs, getting them ready for 8 hrs of boarding followed by 6 hrs of dancing like an idiot. Only to wake up 3 hrs later and do it again. Also working on Core strength and dropping 10 - 15 lb's. Mainly so I can spin faster, stay in the air longer, and not scare so many people in the hot tub:thumbsup:
> 
> I posted this as a reply about a month ago. I find it works pretty good if you have access to a gym. Do this 2 or 3 times a week and over time try to increase the weight you push
> 
> ...


you really wanna be doing these different lifts with less weight and much more reps for each set. more like 16-20 for squats, 20 per leg for lunges. doing these lifts with only 8 or ten reps per set will up your initial strength, but you won't have much endurance which is what you need more of for boarding. there are a few exceptions. i would add hang cleans to this work out, with 5 sets of five, because they can really help your core for those bursts where you want to throw your board, yourself, or someone else around. also Russian twists with a plate or whatever you can do would benefit you a lot more than side crunches. it will really help your spins and hard turns. these also should be done in sets of 20. a wall sit/russian twist hybrid is a good way to really get to your core and legs at once, as are squats. one of the best proven ways to work your legs and core together is to work the crap out of your core and then go running for a few miles. running is very demanding on your core, and the workouts before the run will trick your body into better posture and body alignment during the run, which will improve the motion of your arms and legs in conjunction. ill add more when im not so tired but yeah


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

pawel said:


> that looks fun cool videos


theres a bunch on youtube check them out.. search for longboarding or downhill longboard. my favorite is the aera trucks testing and whirling dervish. could watch those all day but if you're interested my snowboarding skills definitely helped me progress quickly in longboarding and it was my first time on a skateboard. took me about a day or two to get down speed and carving skills and everyday after was just sick.. you take these things up to so much speed its fucking nuts and thats where the road rash comes in :laugh: :laugh: but fun sport tho for sure


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Yesterday's leg workout (I am sore as hell today)

45 seconds/set, 15 second rest between sets.

squats (body weight)
lunges (2 x 10 lb dumbbells)
bench step-ups
side lunges (2 x 10 lb dumbells)
burpees

Could only do 1.5 circuits, my butt didn't want any part of it...haha.

Gotta ramp this up before the season though!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Most definately not. I stopped longboarding the second Tues of Sept and have basically sat on my ass since. Stupid work/studying takes up too much time.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

droseph said:


> I've been doing p90x workouts... usually Ab ripper X. It helps with legs and abdominal muscles. Usually sore for about 3 days though lol


i did the legs/back...cant walk or stand after. shit is intense...
________
VanessaVipSquirt live


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

LOL

Sounds like I'm headed in the opposite direction as most of you. For me, I hit the peak of my endurance and being "in shape" in July/August, and winter is for strength training (and eating). I am down from doing cardio 3 times a week to doing some sprints once a week. 
Currently doing my major lifts in a 4 week cycle: 
week 1 = 3sets of 7
week 2 = 4sets of 5
week 3 = 5sets of 3
week 4 = 6sets of 1
I gained 10 lbs back over the last 1 1/2 months but put 45 lbs back on my squat:thumbsup:. By the time the snow starts to stick I'll have no endurance left. 1st day riding, I imagine my legs will burn so bad that I'll collapse at the bottom of each run.....good times


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

Amazon.com: Light on Yoga: The Bible of Modern Yoga... (9780805210316): B. K. S. Iyengar, Yehudi Menuhin: Books


----------

